# Is there any way to complain to tivo customer service?



## gonzoron (Jun 4, 2007)

I've been a loyal Tivo subscriber for years. When I first got my S2, I wanted to try it out before committing to Lifetime service, but then of course by the time I wanted it, it was gone, seemingly for good. But I was hooked, and like a good Tivo addict, I kept paying my monthly fee until I got my S3 a year ago. I would've jumped on Lifetime a year ago if I'd had the option, but at the time, the best they could do was $299 for 3 years, so I went with it.

Now Lifetime is back, and for $100 more than I paid last year, any schmo off the street can have lifetime service. But can I upgrade my S3 to it? Nope. Not until my contract runs out. And then I'll have to pay the full price of lifetime, whatever it may be then, if it even still exists. So, if I waited 1 year, I would've spent $399 (maybe even $299 if my S2 subscription allowed me the $100 discount) for the life of my S3. But since I was an early adopter, I'll end up paying $698 for the life of my S3, assuming prices hold. I realize a contract is a contract, but doesn't this seem unfair to anyone?

Well, when I called customer service to check if I was a screwed as I thought I was, they confirmed it. Ideally, I'd like to just pay the extra $100 I would've given them if lifetime were available last year, but I'd even be willing to eat the cost of last year and start my lifetime subscription from now, but no dice. Here I am, willing to give them more money, today, for a service they offer on new boxes and they don't want it. 

But here's the kicker: when I asked if there was any way I could put in a complaint about this, they said no! Does Tivo have any sort of complaint department? Do they care at all what their customers think, or do they only listen to complaints made by cancellation of service? (Which wouldn't even do anything in my case, since I'm pre-paid for 2 more years)

From a technical standpoint, I love my Tivo and could never part from it. But from the billing, marketing, and account support side, I wish I could go elsewhere to get my service.


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

I'm sorry that you were told that "no, you can't complain." You can call our customer support number, 1-877-367-8486, and ask to make a complaint. If the rep who takes the call doesn't (against training) listen and record the complaint, then please ask to speak to a supervisor.

If you have any further trouble, a comment here will get the attention of TiVo employees.

Sorry to hear you had a problem complaining, and also sorry that you're not happy with the pricing of Product Lifetime.

Best regards,
Stephen


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

gonzoron said:


> I've been a loyal Tivo subscriber for years. When I first got my S2, I wanted to try it out before committing to Lifetime service, but then of course by the time I wanted it, it was gone, seemingly for good. But I was hooked, and like a good Tivo addict, I kept paying my monthly fee until I got my S3 a year ago. I would've jumped on Lifetime a year ago if I'd had the option, but at the time, the best they could do was $299 for 3 years, so I went with it.
> 
> Now Lifetime is back, and for $100 more than I paid last year, any schmo off the street can have lifetime service. But can I upgrade my S3 to it? Nope. Not until my contract runs out. And then I'll have to pay the full price of lifetime, whatever it may be then, if it even still exists. So, if I waited 1 year, I would've spent $399 (maybe even $299 if my S2 subscription allowed me the $100 discount) for the life of my S3. But since I was an early adopter, I'll end up paying $698 for the life of my S3, assuming prices hold. I realize a contract is a contract, but doesn't this seem unfair to anyone?
> 
> Well, when I called customer service to check if I was a screwed as I thought I was, they confirmed it. Ideally, I'd like to just pay the extra $100 I would've given them if lifetime were available last year, but I'd even be willing to eat the cost of last year and start my lifetime subscription from now, but no dice. Here I am, willing to give them more money, today, for a service they offer on new boxes and they don't want it.


I don't see what you have to complain about. It's just bad luck that you bought during the period between when Lifetime expired and when it was resurrected. Like you said, a contract is a contract. This type of thing happens with all kinds of products. Special promotions for cars, phones, cable tv, etc. and if you don't lock in the price during the specified period, you are out of luck. None of those companies would allow you to change your deal if you signed up the DAY before the promo, let alone a year. Who knows, by the time your current contract is up, there might be a S4 or S5 out by then that you would want.


----------



## sdzc (Sep 4, 2005)

TiVoStephen said:


> I'm sorry that you were told that "no, you can't complain." You can call our customer support number, 1-877-367-8486, and ask to make a complaint. If the rep who takes the call doesn't (against training) listen and record the complaint, then please ask to speak to a supervisor.
> 
> If you have any further trouble, a comment here will get the attention of TiVo employees.
> 
> ...


Not really one solution other than "yes, you can make a complaint", but you can bet the answer will not change. Also, he did not say he was not happy with the pricing of Product Lifetime, just unhappy he could not get it or change to it.

They have your money, they do not care about you anymore!!! Plain and simple.

TivoStephen, I do appreciate you being on the boards (which is more than a lot of companies would allow), but you did not really bring a solution to this (which has been echoed by others on this board). Long time subscribers do get shafted by Tivo's policies in a lot of different areas from what I have read on this board over the years.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

sdzc said:


> TivoStephen, I do appreciate you being on the boards (which is more than a lot of companies would allow), but you did not really bring a solution to this


You asked if there was a way to complain and he told you.

As for being unhappy with the timing of the pricing announcements, there is not much of a solution he can bring. There is no solution.

The pricing is, cancellation fee for current contract plus the fee for lifetime. He is not happy with that.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

gonzoron said:


> I've been a loyal Tivo subscriber for years. When I first got my S2, I wanted to try it out before committing to Lifetime service, but then of course by the time I wanted it, it was gone, seemingly for good. But I was hooked, and like a good Tivo addict, I kept paying my monthly fee until I got my S3 a year ago. I would've jumped on Lifetime a year ago if I'd had the option, but at the time, the best they could do was $299 for 3 years, so I went with it.


So what exactly is it that you want to complain about? 

Not taking advantage of lifetime when it was available to you? 
That Tivo didn't have a pricing plan that you wanted at the time you committed to service?

Even if you do file a complaint (which you certainly should be able to do), I'm not sure Tivo can (or should) do anything for you.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

sdzc said:


> Not really one solution other than "yes, you can make a complaint", but you can bet the answer will not change. Also, he did not say he was not happy with the pricing of Product Lifetime, just unhappy he could not get it or change to it.
> 
> They have your money, they do not care about you anymore!!! Plain and simple.


umm, actually it is - TiVo and the poster made a deal on a service contract. Now 1 year in the poster wants to make a better deal that is now availble. If this was reversed and say the poster was on a monthly rate for 3 years and then TiVo wanted to raise the rates, you can bet the poster would want that contract to be unchangeable then. NOTE - that in the past it has been unchangeable even when in TiVo inc.'s favor. I still have a couple of 6.95 month to month TiVo DVR subs to back up that assertion.

So TiVoStephen addressed what he could, a CSR that was not following the training, and left open the lifetime question as he would not deal on a final answer for that in a public forum.

Thanks as always TiVoStephen for participating here and setting straight things that were told to someone in error :up:


----------



## gonzoron (Jun 4, 2007)

Thank you to TivoStephen for the information. I will be calling to lodge a complaint.

As for what my complaint entails or whether I have a right to complain:

I'm not looking to get out of my contract. I'm looking to EXTEND my contract INDEFINITELY. I'm not asking for any money back. I'm asking to GIVE them more money for more time on the contract.

This seems like a reasonable thing to ask for, and many other companies would gladly do so. (Try adding features to your cell phone contract. They will don't mind as long as you extend the length of the contract.) 

Yes, I got unlucky in my timing. I accept that. But I don't understand why Tivo won't work with me (a loyal customer) to help me make up for it, even in some small way. Even if they offered a "Lifetime Extension" to people who are under pre-paid contract for some reasonable price, I'd be happy. Do they have an obligation to make their customers happy? of course not. Should they, because it's good business? I think so.

Walmart will gladly exchange merchandise, even without a receipt, for store credit to put toward something bigger. Petsmart will gladly take returns on even used merchandise. You call a credit card and say you're canceling, they'll offer you deals on your rate to stay with them. This sort of deal is not unheard of. It's called good customer service.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

Why do people think loyal customers deserve different treatment? And what is loyal anyway?


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

If you bought a car last year and then you see the same car is selling for $5000 less this year do you call to complain to the dealership? Sure the stores you mentioned will allow you to return things but it's been over a YEAR!!! Suck it up. Some of these stories are just beyond me. Tivo doesn't owe you anything.


----------



## Expat (Nov 19, 2004)

[/QUOTE]You call a credit card and say you're canceling, they'll offer you deals on your rate to stay with them.[/QUOTE]

This is not guaranteed by any stretch of the imagination
You also forgot to mention that the Credit Card companies reserve the right to increase your rate also.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

gonzoron said:


> As for what my complaint entails or whether I have a right to complain:
> 
> I'm not looking to get out of my contract. I'm looking to EXTEND my contract INDEFINITELY. I'm not asking for any money back. I'm asking to GIVE them more money for more time on the contract.


The problem with this line of thought is that you've paid $299 so far, correct? You want to throw them an extra $100 and be set for the foreseeable future with your S3. By denying this, Tivo can collect the initial $299, and when your 3 year contract is up, assuming you stay with Tivo (I would hope so after paying almost $700 for the unit), they can get another $399 for the Lifetime from you. This is a business that needs to make money, desperately so in Tivo's case.


----------



## jakerock (Dec 9, 2002)

I can understand why the poster is confused and not happy about. TiVo says that for $299 (or $399) they are willing to give a you life time subscription. They already have the guys money for the monthly that he has been paying. If they now sell him a lifetime and cancel his monthly they have made more money than they would if he bought today.

Forcing him to continue his contract is certainly in keeping with the terms of his contract, however it still isn't all that friendly.

To add fuel to the fire, I was in the same situation as he is but the CS rep I talked to gave me the life time and canceled my contract with little fanfare. Perhaps it was because I called with in the first couple of days of the new lifetime option and she hadn't been trained.


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

ZeoTiVo said:


> umm, actually it is - TiVo and the poster made a deal on a service contract. Now 1 year in the poster wants to make a better deal that is now availble. If this was reversed and say the poster was on a monthly rate for 3 years and then TiVo wanted to raise the rates, you can bet the poster would want that contract to be unchangeable then. NOTE - that in the past it has been unchangeable even when in TiVo inc.'s favor. I still have a couple of 6.95 month to month TiVo DVR subs to back up that assertion.
> 
> So TiVoStephen addressed what he could, a CSR that was not following the training, and left open the lifetime question as he would not deal on a final answer for that in a public forum.
> 
> Thanks as always TiVoStephen for participating here and setting straight things that were told to someone in error :up:


+1

Contract terms work both ways.

I would expect Tivo to be as understanding on this one as I would be if they tried to raise my 3 year locked in contract rate.


----------



## TiVo Steve (Nov 8, 2005)

YELL
"I'm mad as hell, and I'm not going to take it any more"...


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

jakerock said:


> To add fuel to the fire, I was in the same situation as he is but the CS rep I talked to gave me the life time and canceled my contract with little fanfare. Perhaps it was because I called with in the first couple of days of the new lifetime option and she hadn't been trained.


you can cancel any plan for a refund within 30 days. No sweat.

The poster should be aware that TiVo ends up with less money per year in the long run if they switch him to lifetime. So it would be good customer service but it is not a good business deal for TiVo. Bottom line right now around TiVo - they can not afford to be too generous - they are trying for their first year ever in the black


----------



## gonzoron (Jun 4, 2007)

Geez, I really shouldn't add fuel to this fire, but I can't help it. I just don't like being misconstrued.

I never said TiVo owes me anything. They don't, they're a business, they're out to make make money and there's nothing wrong with that. I get it. But good business and treating your customers well are not mutually exclusive. And treating your customers well keeps them coming back, and keeps them spreading the word about your company. 

A service is not the same a car or any other good. Last year's car isn't worth as much as this year's model. But a service remains the same. 

Would TiVo get more money in the long run by forcing me to wait until the end of my contract and then selling me lifetime at full price? OF COURSE. On this one particular deal, yes. But the same goes for EVERY lifetime service they sell. If they never brought back lifetime, and everyone who bought lifetime stuck to a monthly instead, they'd make more money. But that's just it, not everyone who bought lifetime would have stuck with monthly forever, so obviously TiVo thinks it's good business to offer lifetime. If it's good business to offer lifetime to new customers, why isn't it good business to offer it to me?

Bottom line is this: If TiVo had never brought back lifetime, I'd be none the wiser and I'd probably renew at the end of my contract, or upgrade to the latest and greatest TiVo. If they'd brought it back and let me switch to it, I'd be very happy to do so, and when my S3 craps out, or when I need another DVR for another room, I'd go straight to TiVo and sign up for lifetime again, and continue to praise them to all my friends, (some of which have bought their own TiVo's on my recommendation.) 

But by souring a "loyal" customer in this way, they've made it far more likely that when my contract runs out, I'll be looking carefully at competitors, probably switch to a cable-company DVR, and all the praise of TiVo to my friends will carry a caveat that the tech is great, but the customer service is poor and unforgiving.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

gonzoron said:


> If it's good business to offer lifetime to new customers, why isn't it good business to offer it to me?.


you seem to want to keep glossing over that you agreed to a contract with clear terms. TiVo has that contract and has booked it in their system.
Just as you expect TiVo to abide by that contract and not raise rates or whatever, TiVo is asking you to abide by the terms and not try to change it midway through.
You offered a new deal to TiVo and they declined it solely for business reasons. I doubt they were trying solely to penalize a customer.

IF you want to go with a product you seem to perceive as inferior simply due to not wanting a contract you agreed to in the first place then that is your perogative of course but seems a little more hurtful to you than to TiVo.


----------



## jkalnin (Jan 8, 2003)

You can complain directly to me, please hold...


----------



## shady (May 31, 2002)

gonzoron said:


> I'll be looking carefully at competitors, probably switch to a cable-company DVR,


Wow, that's a huge sacrifice for you to make, just so you can make your point. Are you really really sure you want to go there?


----------



## beejay2 (Sep 24, 2006)

ah30k said:


> Why do people think loyal customers deserve different treatment? And what is loyal anyway?


As a senior executive I can tell you emphatically that loyal customers do deserve different treatment. It costs 70% to 80% more to acquire a new customer than keep one. The smart company is the one that acknowledges loyalty and rewards it. That said, I think Tivo does do a good job in that regard. I have taken advantage of two limetime offers and have a grandfathered $6.95 on another one. Loyalty is staying with the one that brung you even when there's competition. (If they treat you well). Now if I could only get Comcast to treat me that well. New customers are the ones that get the special deals. I'd switch to satellite but my trees are too tall.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

beejay2 said:


> As a senior executive I can tell you emphatically that loyal customers do deserve different treatment. It costs 70% to 80% more to acquire a new customer than keep one.


You missed my second comment. What is loyal? Many TiVo users think that because they've plunked down $199 back 8 years ago (and not a dime since) that they should be considered loyal customers.


----------



## MapleLeaf (Oct 12, 2007)

Gonzoron, a suggestion I have to get lifetime onto your S3 right now without throwing away the 2 years you still have left on your existing contract is to get another Tivo (S2's can be had relatively cheaply) and transfer your existing service contract onto that new machine (I believe you can do that online). That'll de-activate the S3. But then you can simply re-activate your S3 by purchasing lifetime on it, and moreover, you should be able to do so at the MSD rate of $299 (again, I believe you'll be able to do it online). You can then either keep the new machine or sell it as a machine with 2 years pre-paid, which should help you recoup a good chunk of that $299.


----------



## avalanche (Jan 23, 2013)

I have had TIVO for approximately 2 years. I was under a 2 year contract which ended on October 24, 2012. At which time I cancelled my service and unplugged the TIVO box. Unfortunately TIVO has "no record of my call" and kept billing my credit card for 2 additional months. They then said that I called but I never cancelled. I called TIVO and after waiting 36 minutes and speaking to 1 representative and 1 supervisor they offered to take one month off and I would have to pay for the other month. I informed the supervisor that I was not happy and he said arrogantly that is the "way it is". I will never use this product again and a strongly recommend against this company. Before buying this product make sure you check out all of the reviews online they are mostly negative


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

avalanche said:


> I have had TIVO for approximately 2 years. I was under a 2 year contract which ended on October 24, 2012. At which time I cancelled my service and unplugged the TIVO box. Unfortunately TIVO has "no record of my call" and kept billing my credit card for 2 additional months. They then said that I called but I never cancelled. I called TIVO and after waiting 36 minutes and speaking to 1 representative and 1 supervisor they offered to take one month off and I would have to pay for the other month. I informed the supervisor that I was not happy and he said arrogantly that is the "way it is". I will never use this product again and a strongly recommend against this company. Before buying this product make sure you check out all of the reviews online they are mostly negative


Please don't double post, you need to post the information in only one Thread, as I said in the other Thread when you cancel monthly service get a TiVo case number, problem solved, call back in a few days and check on the case number, a different CSR will tell you if the service will be canceled via the case number.


----------



## GuitrDad (Apr 26, 2017)

I just canceled my Monthly TIVO (Roamio) service after 3 years.

When I called customer service in March 2016 to convert to a lifetime agreement (price at the time was approximately $200), I was told I needed to wait until June 2016 (3 more months) until my original agreement was met, and I could convert then. I was not told that the lifetime conversion price of $200 was a promotional price that would expire.

Admittedly, I put off the call too long, so I experienced severe sticker shock when the rep quoted me today with a price of $549 to convert. He informed me that $200 was a promotional price that expired. I then pulled out the ace up my sleeve.

I had just upgraded my Comcast service to Blast internet, and added ALL premium channels for a great price for 2 years, and that package entitled me to a free DVR box with NO monthly equipment charge. (The new box also includes the voice commands for locating shows, events, starting recordings, etc.). I initially turned down the free Comcast box, as I had intended to convert my Tivo to lifetime, realizing that the Comcast deal won't last forever.

I informed the agent of the Comcast deal, and told him to cancel my agreement effective at the end of the month covered by my recent payment. He put me on hold, and came back with a $9.99/month rate to continue service. I declined.

So Tivo shot themselves in the foot. They did not want to come across with a reasonable conversion price, so they lost a customer. At some point, they will realize they are competing against Comcast's new promotion that includes a free digital DVR.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

GuitrDad said:


> I just canceled my Monthly TIVO (Roamio) service after 3 years.
> 
> When I called customer service in March 2016 to convert to a lifetime agreement (price at the time was approximately $200), I was told I needed to wait until June 2016 (3 more months) until my original agreement was met, and I could convert then. I was not told that the lifetime conversion price of $200 was a promotional price that would expire.
> 
> ...


I think it's great what you did and I don't disagree with you, but I always find it interesting when I read of people who have been paying a monthly or annual subscription and then seem to expect that they should given a cut-rate deal for "converting" to lifetime at that point.


----------



## GuitrDad (Apr 26, 2017)

I only 'expected' it because TIVO was offering it as a promotion.

The reality is that the rules are changing. TIVO needs to review their pricing to stay competitive before the free Comcast boxes catch on.


----------



## Redoctobyr (Jun 21, 2008)

I haven't looked into the Comcast promotion, so I may be asking a dumb question. But does the free-for-now Comcast box stay free after the 2-years promotion period is up? Or once the deal ends, do you start paying $20/month or something for the Comcast DVR? 

I had been looking into some Comcast stuff recently, and was getting the impression that I'd be paying more if I wanted their DVR. But I was looking at pretty-basic plans, and it wasn't terribly-detailed research. So it may well be that at the higher levels, the DVR starts and stays free.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

remember, after the promotional period ends, comcast can change their prices to anything they wish, as with _*any*_ service provider.

get ready to jump ship again later, because if you're chasing price, I suspect you won't remain happy with this offer either following the end of the promotion...


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

GuitrDad said:


> I only 'expected' it because TIVO was offering it as a promotion.
> 
> The reality is that the rules are changing. TIVO needs to review their pricing to stay competitive before the free Comcast boxes catch on.


Agreed. And I think that TiVo (finally) did so with its Roamio OTA, which is a deal in TiVo-land. But then, of course, there's cable-land.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

GuitrDad said:


> I only 'expected' it because TIVO was offering it as a promotion.
> 
> The reality is that the rules are changing. TIVO needs to review their pricing to stay competitive before the free Comcast boxes catch on.


Except promotions do not go on forever, so why did you expect it since you waited too long?

If the Comcast DVR meets your needs that's great, but no matter how cheap/free it doesn't meet our current needs as we transfer shows off of and back on to our TiVo plus we do use Amazon Prime, Hulu, Pandora and iHeartRadio on the Roamio as well. I think Comcast did just add Netflix so can't count that one any more as a factor. 

Scott


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

GuitrDad said:


> I only 'expected' it because TIVO was offering it as a promotion.
> 
> The reality is that the rules are changing. TIVO needs to review their pricing to stay competitive before the free Comcast boxes catch on.


It really doesn't matter if it was a promotion or what tivo charged as a regular rate at the time for converting to lifetime. You waited a year to call instead of 3 months, prices change. You were given an offer and failed to follow through with it. Who's fault is that? You have nothing to complain about here.


----------



## jbcumming (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm going through this runaround now. I'm writing this while waiting on hold with Tivo. This is now my fifth call to Tivo. I've been a Tivo customer since 2006, for over ten years. Although I clearly had Tivos that qualified for the $99 lifetime offer, I wasn't offered it. 

I wanted to buy a Tivo Bolt + with Lifetime service but a price of over $1,000 is prohibitive. I called sales to see what might be done and I was given the usual Tivo-talk... that promotion is over... you weren't eligible. Finally, it was escalated to the Executive Level and I agreed to split the difference. They sent the Tivo, which has sat unopened in my foyer for the better part of a week. Tivo won't honor the promised compromise.

I was promised resolution yesterday and they sent an email asking me to call with a case number 06866116. Other case numbers for the same thing are 06852903 and 06866034. Today they said that they can't escalate my case because it's already been escalated. They told me it's my problem and it's up to me whether to keep the box or to return it.

This is a company in which no one is authorized to make decisions. I haven't been allowed to talk to the CEO but the image I have of Tom Carson is of a very controlling person with a strong sense of entitlement who doesn't value his customers at all. The Board should be taking a close look at whether this absence of effective leadership is destroying the business. 

My on hold music just told me the familiar "We're very sorry that this is taking longer than possible. Thank you for your patience." In the meantime, I'm going to be late to a meeting. There is a total disregard for people which having a velvet voiced "sorry" recording can't offset.

Now I'm wondering what it will take to get an RMA so that I can free myself from Tivo. I know that would force me to have to deal with Spectrum but can Spectrum service really be worse than what I am enduring as I write. How long America, how long, will we have to suffer with deteriorating service and inept managements. Is this the decline of the American Dream. Is Tom Carson and Tivo typical of the best that American can bring into the halls of management. 

They just came back to talk. I said I have to go to a meeting so could they call me back? The answer was no because their people are very busy and I have to wait. 

Finally, James, the senior rep came on and said that Tivo can only honor the promised price after I have had the device for 31 days because of their system, but the customer return window is just 30 days. He said that they would definitely honor the deal and that I should rely on that, i.e. leaving the Tivo in its box unopened for 31 days after Tivo will be able to honor a fair price.

I asked to be given that commitment in writing and he said that he cannot do that, so he put me back on hold so that he could escalate above his authority to get permission to put the offer in writing for the customer. Have you ever encountered anything so bizarre as a company in which no one has authority to get anything done. 

Finally, after half an hour on the phone today, and more than an hour on other days, James now says that he has been granted authorization to confirm the deal in writing. New case numbe 06878718.

That's the saga of Tivo. It's time for new dyanmic leadership for a company that has become sclerotic.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

jbcumming said:


> I'm going through this runaround now. I'm writing this while waiting on hold with Tivo. This is now my fifth call to Tivo. I've been a Tivo customer since 2006, for over ten years. Although I clearly had Tivos that qualified for the $99 lifetime offer, I wasn't offered it.
> 
> I wanted to buy a Tivo Bolt + with Lifetime service but a price of over $1,000 is prohibitive. I called sales to see what might be done and I was given the usual Tivo-talk... that promotion is over... you weren't eligible. Finally, it was escalated to the Executive Level and I agreed to split the difference. They sent the Tivo, which has sat unopened in my foyer for the better part of a week. Tivo won't honor the promised compromise.
> 
> ...


1. Bad/inexcusable tracking and related customer relations/service by TiVo.
2. Good for you for pursuing matters and for getting things in writing.
3. Good for both you and TiVo: you got a deal, and TiVo gave you a deal which it says did not exist for you before, either because of timing or eligibility--please also remember that.

As to your not "having been offered" the $99 deal, unclear as to the background--you say that you qualified but also say that TiVo said you weren't eligible. And if it simply was a matter of your not having received an email about the promotion from TiVo, many people did not, for various reasons, I guess, such as out-of-date email addresses--had you learned of the promotion, you still could have applied under it.

In my experience, most established companies simply suck at the exceptions to the rule. At least here, there was a way to pursue it and get it, and for it to be given.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

jbcumming said:


> I'm going through this runaround now. I'm writing this while waiting on hold with Tivo. This is now my fifth call to Tivo. I've been a Tivo customer since 2006, for over ten years. Although I clearly had Tivos that qualified for the $99 lifetime offer, I wasn't offered it.


If your multiple TiVos weren't active then they didn't qualify. Were they active? What makes you think they qualified?


----------



## jbcumming (Jun 11, 2009)

They weren't active because they failed in service and went to the Tivo scrap heap. That doesn't change the fact that I was a loyal customer and deserved to be treated as such. More than loyal... I was a Tivo promoter and have placed roughly 25 Tivos in the community where I live.



ah30k said:


> If your multiple TiVos weren't active then they didn't qualify. Were they active? What makes you think they qualified?


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

jbcumming said:


> They weren't active because they failed in service and went to the Tivo scrap heap. That doesn't change the fact that I was a loyal customer and deserved to be treated as such. More than loyal... I was a Tivo promoter and have placed roughly 25 Tivos in the community where I live.


That is all well and good, but your statement that you had multiple TiVos that qualified is just not accurate. Facts are stubborn.


----------



## jbcumming (Jun 11, 2009)

ah30k said:


> That is all well and good, but your statement that you had multiple TiVos that qualified is just not accurate. Facts are stubborn.


There's the law and then there's equity. What's right as a legalism may be misguided as a public relations concept and disastrous for marketing. Customer satisfaction is as critical to business success as is customer acquisition.

The airline contract allows all sorts of passenger abuse. That's legal. Facts are stubborn, as you say, but don't ask the customers to like the companies they learn not to trust.

Without customers, there can be no business. With a business like flying, shrinking customers mean less business. People will drive, say, 400 miles to avoid flying. Southwest has an opportunity to overtake the big airlines.

Tivo likewise must learn to give good value and to satisfy customers with good products -- which they've done well -- and wth acceptable customer practices -- which is where they lag. Unlike the airlines, there are alternatives to Tivo, though the Tivo products are appealing when priced at the sweet spot.

Most cable customers are not induced by Tivo to accept its product offerings. That's the upside opportunity for Tivo investors. When the CEO leaves the upside on the cutting room floor, it's time for fresh imaginative management.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

jbcumming said:


> I'm going through this runaround now. I'm writing this while waiting on hold with Tivo. This is now my fifth call to Tivo. I've been a Tivo customer since 2006, for over ten years. Although I clearly had Tivos that qualified for the $99 lifetime offer, I wasn't offered it.
> 
> I wanted to buy a Tivo Bolt + with Lifetime service but a price of over $1,000 is prohibitive. I called sales to see what might be done and I was given the usual Tivo-talk... that promotion is over... you weren't eligible. Finally, it was escalated to the Executive Level and I agreed to split the difference. They sent the Tivo, which has sat unopened in my foyer for the better part of a week. Tivo won't honor the promised compromise.
> 
> ...





jbcumming said:


> They weren't active because they failed in service and went to the Tivo scrap heap. That doesn't change the fact that I was a loyal customer and deserved to be treated as such. More than loyal... I was a Tivo promoter and have placed roughly 25 Tivos in the community where I live.





jbcumming said:


> There's the law and then there's equity. What's right as a legalism may be misguided as a public relations concept and disastrous for marketing. Customer satisfaction is as critical to business success as is customer acquisition.
> 
> The airline contract allows all sorts of passenger abuse. That's legal. Facts are stubborn, as you say, but don't ask the customers to like the companies they learn not to trust.
> 
> ...


With the greatest of respect, and so, in your passion here, your original post was not quite the case: your boxes simply did_ not _qualify under TiVo's recent promotion--you just thought that they _should_ have and that TiVo's recent promotion should have been written to include you/people like you.

I appreciate the latter sentiment, but TiVo made certain judgement calls as to what promotion it wanted to run this time around, how it wanted to run the promotion, and who to include. In the end, this seemed to be a promotion, at least in part, to retire older boxes. It was not, necessarily, a longevity reward promotion nor a business referral reward, which you would have liked and under which you potentially would have qualified. TiVo separately has had other such promotions as well, at least rewarding longer-time customers. It's now perhaps more understandable why you had to spend so much time with TiVo, perhaps spending time arguing for a promotion for which you did not qualify.

I don't blame anyone for trying and asking. But I can't help wondering as to the vehemence here, which began with a specific promotion for which there was no qualification: really? I wonder, maybe TiVo should be given credit in this promotion for making the glass half full, rather than leaving it half empty. And especially where TiVo then went forward and actually gave you some form of a "courtesy" discount, even though there was nothing for that in place and you didn't qualify for anything else otherwise. (And the seeming attempt to somewhat equate this with the recent United Airlines/airlines situations--I kind of understand that, but can't help myself from asking, again: really?) But I do agree that TiVo's bureaucratic handling and tracking of matters seemingly fell far short (although now it's perhaps more understandable than before as to why this could have happened).

I might add, while I also might like matters to be otherwise, how many other consumer electronics companies give discounts on subsequent purchases or years of use? Does Apple or Sony?


----------



## Cindy009 (May 6, 2017)

Tivo had misinformed customers about the lifetime service
I purchased a Tivo lifeservice back in 2005 and it works very good without any problems up till now. they had a "promotion" two weeks ago which had sent to my email. I felt a little strange but called them up and found out about it. the rep told me the series 2 may not working soon and it's a good deal to buy it now for $360 +tax = $400. But the series 2 i bought in 2005 has no problems at all it is as same as when i purchased it. and he said this deal save you the full price and record two shows at a time. They will deactivate my Lifetime and have to pay another "life time" ? when i question this with the supervisor he just talking stupid about like human being ending their life? i am really need to rethink about Tivo
WATCH OUT and file a lawsuit:
All-In TiVo service of Lifetime service subscriptions last for the lifetime of your TiVo device (not your lifetime), and may not be transferred to another TiVo device.Tivo alter the "lifetime" concept of goods or services to the customers and that is absolutely a scam and cheating money
A product 's lifetime means cover for as long as it works and don't work. My is still working and they telling me to deactivate it if i pay for a promotion? How about this promotion which is more than when i got my lifetime in 2005 for almost $300 and what about the next lifetime they will cheat out your money just like that.
.


gonzoron said:


> I've been a loyal Tivo subscriber for years. When I first got my S2, I wanted to try it out before committing to Lifetime service, but then of course by the time I wanted it, it was gone, seemingly for good. But I was hooked, and like a good Tivo addict, I kept paying my monthly fee until I got my S3 a year ago. I would've jumped on Lifetime a year ago if I'd had the option, but at the time, the best they could do was $299 for 3 years, so I went with it.
> 
> Now Lifetime is back, and for $100 more than I paid last year, any schmo off the street can have lifetime service. But can I upgrade my S3 to it? Nope. Not until my contract runs out. And then I'll have to pay the full price of lifetime, whatever it may be then, if it even still exists. So, if I waited 1 year, I would've spent $399 (maybe even $299 if my S2 subscription allowed me the $100 discount) for the life of my S3. But since I was an early adopter, I'll end up paying $698 for the life of my S3, assuming prices hold. I realize a contract is a contract, but doesn't this seem unfair to anyone?
> 
> ...


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Cindy009 said:


> Tivo had misinformed customers about the lifetime service
> I purchased a Tivo lifeservice back in 2005 and it works very good without any problems up till now. they had a "promotion" two weeks ago which had sent to my email. I felt a little strange but called them up and found out about it. the rep told me the series 2 may not working soon and it's a good deal to buy it now for $360 +tax = $400. But the series 2 i bought in 2005 has no problems at all it is as same as when i purchased it. and he said this deal save you the full price and record two shows at a time. They will deactivate my Lifetime and have to pay another "life time" ? when i question this with the supervisor he just talking stupid about like human being ending their life? i am really need to rethink about Tivo
> WATCH OUT and file a lawsuit:
> All-In TiVo service of Lifetime service subscriptions last for the lifetime of your TiVo device (not your lifetime), and may not be transferred to another TiVo device.Tivo alter the "lifetime" concept of goods or services to the customers and that is absolutely a scam and cheating money
> ...


Easy answer: if you don't want the deal, don't do it. No "lawsuit" needed.

It is unknown what may happen in the future. Last year, TiVo formally "retired" the Series 1 boxes, in which process it "bought active users" out for a certain amount. Perhaps that will happen here--no one knows, and what you were told is as much as anyone has heard, if not more. But presumably, if TiVo goes that route, it again will make some sort of offer to Series 2 owners who have lifetime service.

I'm not quite sure where your $360 figure comes from, if you're talking about the last March/first half of April lifetime transfer deal. That deal was buy a Bolt from TiVo at full price ($200, $300 or $500, depending on model), and pay $99 for the lifetime service on your Series 2 or 3 box to be transferred to your new Bolt (in the course of which the old box will be deactivated). This sort of deal is rare, and most people saw it as pretty advantageous, given that lifetime alone nowadays sells for $550. And so, for $300, you could modernize, with lifetime, to the most modern of TiVo's, quite a jump from a Series 2 box, with 4 or 6 tuners, streaming capability (either to another TiVo box/Mini or to an iOS/Android device, or PC), apps, SkipMode (great!) and QuickMode, significantly faster speed, etc.

But again, no one is forcing you to do anything, at the current time. If TiVo indicated otherwise, it was wrong. If anything, I saw the TiVo reps. who were speaking with you as trying to explain a good deal to you, given what _might_ be happening in the future. But, who knows, from the outside.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Of course, if a Series 2 is working perfectly in a user's setup, a BOLT model may not be desirable as its HDMI-only video output could be problematic, depending on the TV paired with the DVR.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Yep, it's a personal choice depending on one's needs and capabilities (and the availability of an HDMI/component-composite converter). At least at present, TiVo isn't forcing anything on anyone.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Mikeguy said:


> At least at present, TiVo isn't forcing anything on anyone.


No, but the one concerning excerpt from the above post, to me, was the comment that the TiVo rep indicated that the Series 2 may not be operational near-term...


Cindy009 said:


> the rep told me the series 2 may not working soon


That may not be "forcing" anyone to make a purchase, but it does seem coercive.


----------



## Cindy009 (May 6, 2017)

absolutely. Kaufmn, it's actually directly telling me that "phase out!" How would Mike feel that if you had paid for a lifetime product and then while it's still working perfectly, Tivo tells you there is a promotion which also is a lifetime and you are paying a lifetime of the service of this promotion since your previous lifetime is no long lifetime when you had already paid for it. We can not make you stop but you will if we tell a High Tech? Doesn't make sense, ok, Tivo then tells you your first lifetime not going to work when we delivering your information which i ve been getting the same way as bolt 500(the promotion). They can tell you whatever when they can sell you for another $400 box of same service. For the next 5 yrs or 10 yrs which before the lifetime, they ll tell you bolt 1000, and they can cut you off lifetime saying tech takes your lifetime, we can cheat you out of your money again. Like the stupid supervisor said, like your life time ends, which your organ goes to another life.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Cindy009 said:


> How would ... feel that if you had paid for a lifetime product and then while it's still working perfectly, Tivo tells you there is a promotion which also is a lifetime and you are paying a lifetime of the service of this promotion since your previous lifetime is no long lifetime when you had already paid for it.


The above doesn't seem to be the case. TiVo's promotion was simply allowing customers to *transfer* All-in/Lifetime service from an eligible unit to a new BOLT -- for a $100 fee. A pretty good deal considering the current rate for All-in/Lifetime service is $550, giving the ancient units an effective value of $450 retail -- far more than they'd pull on eBay.

If a customer didn't like the deal's terms or pricing, they could simply ignore the offer. However, I can tell you, based on the reported backorders, that a LOT of customers were quite thrilled at the offer; and as someone who was able to take advantage of someone else's eligible unit, I was extremely pleased with the offer as was the seller who was looking to offload their old Series 2.

That someone at TiVo was telling you that the Series 2 models may soon be unusable is another matter.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> No, but the one concerning excerpt from the above post, to me, was the comment that the TiVo rep indicated that the Series 2 may not be operational near-term...
> ​That may not be "forcing" anyone to make a purchase, but it does seem coercive.


And that's why I had commented on this conduct as well: "But again, no one is forcing you to do anything, at the current time. If TiVo indicated otherwise, it was wrong."

The rep. could have been acting a bit too strongly and coercively. At the same time, the rep., consistent with what I had been told by another rep., may have been trying to steer the customer "right," without being authorized to say anything further overtly. I would not be surprised to hear of some TiVo developments yet this year, in this regard.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Cindy009 said:


> absolutely. Kaufmn, it's actually directly telling me that "phase out!" How would Mike feel that if you had paid for a lifetime product and then while it's still working perfectly, Tivo tells you there is a promotion which also is a lifetime and you are paying a lifetime of the service of this promotion since your previous lifetime is no long lifetime when you had already paid for it. We can not make you stop but you will if we tell a High Tech? Doesn't make sense, ok, Tivo then tells you your first lifetime not going to work when we delivering your information which i ve been getting the same way as bolt 500(the promotion). They can tell you whatever when they can sell you for another $400 box of same service. For the next 5 yrs or 10 yrs which before the lifetime, they ll tell you bolt 1000, and they can cut you off lifetime saying tech takes your lifetime, we can cheat you out of your money again. Like the stupid supervisor said, like your life time ends, which your organ goes to another life.


As commented above, I think there may have been a few misunderstandings in your phone call, as to the late March/early April deal. It wasn't required that anyone take it--it was an offer, nothing more, and one could continue on with lifetime service on one's current Series 2 box without issue. It was only if one took the deal that lifetime from the old box was transferred to the new, for $99 (as well as the purchase of the new Bolt box). If TiVo was trying to force you to take the offer/acting too strongly or coercively, it was wrong, as I stated earlier.

I think that the rep. also may have been trying to tell you that something might be happening in the near future as to TiVo's possible end of support for Series 2 boxes, whether lifetime'd or not. TiVo did that last year, for Series 1 boxes, and gave then-current Series 1 owners a "buy-out" deal (and then, in fact, ended support for the Series 1 boxes).

Who knows if that might happen here, for Series 2 boxes--time will tell. I would not be surprised. There was significant discussion and disagreement here as to whether TiVo should be able to end the life of lifetime'd TiVo boxes, for those older boxes. Personally, I felt that lifetime is lifetime--others felt that after X number of years (10?), TiVo is within its rights to do so (I still don't understand that, as TiVo sold and continues to sell lifetime service "for the life of the TiVo box"--if TiVo wants to change that, it should do so in the terms of sale (which it still hasn't)).


----------



## InFromTheCold (May 29, 2008)

Mikeguy said:


> ... Personally, I felt that lifetime is lifetime--others felt that after X number of years (10?), TiVo is within its rights to do so (I still don't understand that, as TiVo sold and continues to sell lifetime service "for the life of the TiVo box"--if TiVo wants to change that, it should do so in the terms of sale (which it still hasn't)).


 That always is the sticking point, isn't it -- what's the definition of the lifetime of a piece of equipment. I feel like pretty consistently I see it interpreted not as the common-sense, "as long as the item is still working for me", and instead as the "useful" lifetime of the item, as the manufacturer decides it. It's not unique to TiVo.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

InFromTheCold said:


> That always is the sticking point, isn't it -- what's the definition of the lifetime of a piece of equipment. I feel like pretty consistently I see it interpreted not as the common-sense, "as long as the item is still working for me", and instead as the "useful" lifetime of the item, as the manufacturer decides it. It's not unique to TiVo.


I don't have a problem with that interpretation--as long as the manufacturer fesses up to and explains it up front. With TiVo, though, it seems to me, it's explained to the opposite, that its All-In Plan "lasts for the lifetime of your TiVo device (not your lifetime)."


----------



## Cindy009 (May 6, 2017)

krkaufman said:


> Of course, if a Series 2 is working perfectly in a user's setup, a BOLT model may not be desirable as its HDMI-only video output could be problematic, depending on the TV paired with the DVR.


Mine is no HIMR if bolt doesn't show color either


----------



## Cindy009 (May 6, 2017)

Now i have bolt 500 and Tivo Series 2, I was told i can keep both when speaking to the rep and I had confirmed with him 3 times that I sure can keep both lifetime boxes, but then i received an email from a Sr. Promotion Manager about this email: (and that is why I had started complaining about Tivo)
Dear Cindy,
Thank you for participating in our "Once In A Lifetime" promotion to transfer your Product Lifetime service plan to a new TiVo BOLT™! According to our records, you purchased 1 TiVo BOLT(s) and have 1 TiVo Series2/Series3 DVRs on your account.
We are happy to inform you that we will officially transfer your Product Lifetime service plan to your new BOLT(s) and automatically deactivate your Series2 and/or Series3 DVR(s) on *May 15, 2017*. Enjoy your new BOLT(s)!

Thank you for your attention!

Sincerely,








Nicola Mattis
Sr. Promotions Manager

So, if my Seriers 2 is still working as a lifetime product which i had paid for it, why does tivo have to stop it? It's unlike what you think that it didn't work they both work perfectly, and they are both lifetime that I, as a customer, had paid for.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Cindy009 said:


> Now i have bolt 500 and Tivo Series 2, I was told i can keep both when speaking to the rep and I had confirmed with him 3 times that I sure can keep both lifetime boxes, but then i received an email from a Sr. Promotion Manager about this email: (and that is why I had started complaining about Tivo)
> Dear Cindy,
> Thank you for participating in our "Once In A Lifetime" promotion to transfer your Product Lifetime service plan to a new TiVo BOLT™! According to our records, you purchased 1 TiVo BOLT(s) and have 1 TiVo Series2/Series3 DVRs on your account.
> We are happy to inform you that we will officially transfer your Product Lifetime service plan to your new BOLT(s) and automatically deactivate your Series2 and/or Series3 DVR(s) on *May 15, 2017*. Enjoy your new BOLT(s)!
> ...


If you bought a new Bolt and paid to transferred the lifetime service from your Series 2, too the new Bolt, then why would you expect your Series 2 to still have lifetime service?

What it sounds like is you and/or the sales representative you spoke with did not understand each other. However this deal from TiVo to transfer lifetime service from an old Series 2 or 3 to a new Bolt was pretty clear, with the only real question being how fast the old TiVos where going to be deactivated.


----------



## Cindy009 (May 6, 2017)

What it sounds like is you and/or the sales representative you spoke with did not understand each other. However this deal from TiVo to transfer lifetime service from an old Series 2 or 3 to a new Bolt was pretty clear, with the only real question being how fast the old TiVos where going to be deactivated.[/QUOTE]


atmuscarella said:


> If you bought a new Bolt and paid to transferred the lifetime service from your Series 2, too the new Bolt, then why would you expect your Series 2 to still have lifetime service?
> 
> What it sounds like is you and/or the sales representative you spoke with did not understand each other. However this deal from TiVo to transfer lifetime service from an old Series 2 or 3 to a new Bolt was pretty clear, with the only real question being how fast the old TiVos where going to be deactivated.


We were pretty clear in what we said. The point is that right now both of my boxes S 2 and Bolt working perfectly though that talking about "transferring" and the point is that since I paid for both and the rep confirmed that I can have both unless I deactivate the S 2, then it won't work. Does it make sense if both are working and I had paid for both as LIFETIME, and they are telling you they will deactivate your old or tranferring it ? I mean regardless what they said, they are both in here working perfectly on its own and i desire it because I paid for both as LIFETIME. They can tell you whatever but you have to see it to believe it!


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Cindy009 said:


> We were pretty clear in what we said. The point is that right now both of my boxes S 2 and Bolt working perfectly though that talking about "transferring" and the point is that since I paid for both and the rep confirmed that I can have both unless I deactivate the S 2, then it won't work. Does it make sense if both are working and I had paid for both as LIFETIME, and they are telling you they will deactivate your old or tranferring it ? I mean regardless what they said, they are both in here working perfectly on its own and i desire it because I paid for both as LIFETIME. They can tell you whatever but you have to see it to believe it!


There obviously was a misunderstanding or mis-statement. I thought that the terms of the deal, in the written form (email and website), were fairly clear: buy a new Bolt from TiVo, pay $99, and have lifetime on your Series 2 or 3 box transferred to the new box, _with the old box deactivated_.

I'm not clear if you ultimately purchased a Bolt under this deal. But if you did and don't want your Series 2 box deactivated, the answer is simple: simply call TiVo to return your new Bolt for a refund or make some other arrangement for a subscription for it.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Cindy009 said:


> We were pretty clear in what we said. The point is that right now both of my boxes S 2 and Bolt working perfectly though that talking about "transferring" and the point is that since I paid for both and the rep confirmed that I can have both unless I deactivate the S 2, then it won't work. Does it make sense if both are working and I had paid for both as LIFETIME, and they are telling you they will deactivate your old or tranferring it ? I mean regardless what they said, they are both in here working perfectly on its own and i desire it because I paid for both as LIFETIME. They can tell you whatever but you have to see it to believe it!


If you paid $99 to transfer the Series 2 lifetime to a new Bolt, you did not pay for a second lifetime subscription. Currently a lifetime subscription for a Bolt costs $550.

The fact that you believe a sales represented told you something different than what the deal actually was/is, really doesn't matter at this point if you don't like the deal do as Mikeguy suggested cancel the whole thing and return the Bolt or if you want to keep the Bolt pay for a new monthly/annual or lifetime subscription for it. The one thing I can assure you is that TiVo is not going to sell a lifetime subscription for $99 on a new Bolt.


----------



## Cindy009 (May 6, 2017)

Now, there is supposed a 30 days refund policy, they deactivate your S2 way before 30 days is up and it is supposed to be May 28, 2017 since they shipped to me on the 28th of April, they know what they are trying to sell, they can't wait to cancel your good one and stop you from returning it way before it is due.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Cindy009 said:


> Now, there is supposed a 30 days refund policy, they deactivate your S2 way before 30 days is up and it is supposed to be May 28, 2017 since they shipped to me on the 28th of April, they know what they are trying to sell, they can't wait to cancel your good one and stop you from returning it way before it is due.


30 days is for the return of the Bolt under TiVo's 30-day satisfaction guarantee, _not_ for the deactivation of your Series 2, and that 30 days still applies.

Under the terms of the $99 offer, the Series 2 box is supposed to be deactivated 10 days after the Bolt is set up by the user.


> _Your current TiVo DVR will be deactivated 10 days after you connect the new TiVo BOLT to the TiVo service._


TiVo subsequently, with its email notice, seemed to instead adopt a single, uniform date for deactivation, May 15--that gave some early purchasers _much more_ than 10 days, but also may have forced some people who were waiting to set up their new Bolt until later to instead set it up now.

But why do you care? It sounded like you don't want the deal and don't want to have your Series 2 deactivated. And so, again, simply call TiVo now and arrange to return the Bolt and have your Series 2 left as is. And if you instead now might decide that you indeed want the deal but need more time to transfer shows on your Series 2 to the Bolt, call TiVo again and see if they will give you another few weeks in which to do so.

And presumably, if you kept with the $99 deal but then decided by the end of the 30 days that you instead want to return the Bolt, when you arrange with TiVo to return the Bolt, you also would arrange with TiVo to reactivate your Series 2 with its original lifetime. But this is what people here have assumed--TiVo doesn't mention that possibility in the deal offer. If that concerns you: again, simply call TiVo to verify. A telephone call is cheap.


----------



## Cindy009 (May 6, 2017)

Mikeguy said:


> 30 days is for the return of the Bolt under TiVo's 30-day satisfaction guarantee, _not_ for the deactivation of your Series 2, and that 30 days still applies.
> 
> Under the terms of the $99 offer, the Series 2 box is supposed to be deactivated 10 days after the Bolt is set up by the user.
> 
> ...


Yes. I used to pick up the phone and solve my problems, of course. But now when i picking up the phone, the rep is outsourcing who doesn't even speak English well. How do you expect me to talk to thme about this sophisticate issue. All the time, I need to deal it with a supervisor who also isn't from the US, and then that music is on for a permanent time. How am i afford to wste my time like this.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Cindy009 said:


> Yes. I used to pick up the phone and solve my problems, of course. But now when i picking up the phone, the rep is outsourcing who doesn't even speak English well. How do you expect me to talk to thme about this sophisticate issue. All the time, I need to deal it with a supervisor who also isn't from the US, and then that music is on for a permanent time. How am i afford to wste my time like this.


With all due respect, it isn't a sophisticated issue. Simply follow the terms of the original offer.

TiVo Offers $99 Lifetime Service Transfer*

Or, call TiVo to discuss (asking for a supervisor if needed). Because otherwise, you're going to be stuck, and soon, with the default results. Posting here will not change your situation (although it may inform you as to it, such as concerning the original 10-day deactivation period, not 30-day period for that).


----------



## Redoctobyr (Jun 21, 2008)

You could try their chat support, vs calling, if that was easier. Sorry to hear there was confusion regarding the offer. I think this is a pretty darn good deal. 

If you really still want a Series 2, along with a Bolt, it would probably be cheaper to keep the deal, and buy a Series 2 with Lifetime from eBay/Craigslist. 

Lifetime for the Bolt, without this deal, would cost $550, so you're saving $450. You should be able to get another Lifetime Series 2 for much less than $450 or $550.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Redoctobyr said:


> If you really still want a Series 2, along with a Bolt, it would probably be cheaper to keep the deal, and buy a Series 2 with Lifetime from eBay/Craigslist.
> 
> Lifetime for the Bolt, without this deal, would cost $550, so you're saving $450. You should be able to get another Lifetime Series 2 for much less than $450 or $550.


That's actually a great idea. Or, for that matter, if one is using OTA, sell the Bolt and with the amount for the Bolt, buy a new Roamio OTA (includes lifetime) *plus* a used Series 2 with lifetime.


----------



## Cindy009 (May 6, 2017)

After all, i still like Tivo because at the end i am always happy when the one knows how to solve my prolbems. Since I really haven't had any issues with my Tivo like others that I discover in here. I am good in fix it up myself even those customer rep didn't know how to.


----------

